# The only video editing application that works on freebsd with gpu acceleration is openshot ....



## christhegeek (Jun 12, 2019)

The only video editing application that works on FreeBSD with GPU acceleration is openshot.
I wish shortcut and kdenlive could be used with GPU hardware acceleration on NVidia graphics cards, right now they are unstable.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 12, 2019)

Huh? There is no acceleration whatsoever with Nvidia.


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Jun 12, 2019)

Blender is the best open source video editor i have come across,
i dont know if it has gpu acceleration though

There is also a nice addon to make video editing easier called the Blender Power Sequencer


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Huh? There is no acceleration whatsoever with Nvidia.


You probably need to specify this more. Because x11/nvidia-driver does provide 2D and 3D hardware acceleration. You're probably referring to hardware accelerated codecs like H.264. Either that or you're referring to nv(4) which has _some_ 2D acceleration but no 3D.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 12, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You're probably referring to hardware accelerated codecs like H.264.



I'm referring to CUDA, OpenCL and NVENC.



SirDice said:


> or you're referring to nv(4)



OP has a GTX 1050 Ti card.


----------



## christhegeek (Jun 19, 2019)

The mlt framework on openshot gives very good and fast performance , on openshot mlt works with no problems.
On shotcut and kdenlive when i try to enable gpu accelerated effects the application freezes or crashes .
Openshot on freebsd can do some pretty demanding tasks with many video tracks having 1080p background videos plus effects and i can preview them smoothly !
The only thing i miss from linux is to use these high performance effects on shotcut and kdenlive also bluetooth needs some tweaking and if i have a sound server like pulseaudio
i can't listen from the bluetooth headphones on the browser only from vlc and other video/audio players which it works fine.
K3B has some problems too but i can use brasero


----------

